# My hindu kush grow



## MR.GREENIE (May 24, 2007)

Hey guys and gals ive just recieved my hindu kush seeds:banana:    so i will like you guys to take me on this long road of growing my first "good" strain every thing else ive grown has been bagseed so heres wat ive got:

Equipment:

2x cfls 35w 1700lms each
10x hindu kush seeds(i will only be planting 1 to see how i do)
3fx3f space 
walls lined with foil
1x 500ml pot
fox farm soil
pot plant nutes
a cpu fan ( if i need it)

and thats pretty much it guys i wud have posted pics but i dunno how and i will be gettin a usb cable for my camara tomorrow if you guys tell me how to post pics i will do it right away so tell me way u guys tink im a beginner so all your help wud be needed 



:cop:i hate pigs:cop:


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 26, 2007)

Can you guys please tell me how to post pics


----------



## they_burn (May 26, 2007)

just scan em up and put em here in the forum there nothing to it dude...


----------



## they_burn (May 26, 2007)

and id appreciate if you can mention your seedbank ....


----------



## DLtoker (May 26, 2007)

Show me some kush!


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 28, 2007)

My seedbank was buydutchseeds.com and can someone please tell in detail how to post pictures i know it may be easy but i dono how   my seeds are still in germination (paper towel method) and they have almost cracked so ill keep you guys posted


----------



## DLtoker (May 28, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230

That will probably help.


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 28, 2007)

you guys realy gotto help me please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLtoker (May 28, 2007)

Tell me what sort of issues you are having...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

The best way to get you past your problems with posting pictures is to meet someone in the chat room and have them walk you through it while you're online.

Set a time you'll be there and someone will come in to help if at all possible.

I deleted the ones that were messed up.


----------



## kb3159 (May 28, 2007)

http://www.resize2mail.com/index.php
If it is saying it is to big, go to this web site and you can make em smaller


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 29, 2007)

thats one of the urls for one of my pics i dono if that could help anypne to try post the pic


----------



## DLtoker (May 29, 2007)

... That is not a url.  That is the location of the image on your hard drive.

You need to attach the image using the browse button.  Make sure it under 1000 x 800 and it should work like a charm.


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 30, 2007)

Okay i figured it out.......

 the pic of  my 2 pots and my grow box that i made in my garage it is 3fx3f and my two cfls that r 1700 lms so guys please tell me wat you tink and can somone give me some green mojo


----------



## herbman (May 30, 2007)

hate yo b the one to tell you but you need more light!!! other than that good luck


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 30, 2007)

and my grow box tomorrow i will take a pic of the soil im using


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 30, 2007)

hey thanks man illtru do that and do you know wat lights i can use that create alot of lms but arnt expensive and do you know howmuch they are thanks for the help keep posting

PEACEeace:


----------



## Draston (May 30, 2007)

Wal mart has some 6k lumen bulbs for like 20 bucks or some 2700 watt cfls for 8ish.


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 31, 2007)

thanks man but the problem is that the country i live in there is no k-mart so could you post a pic of wat they look like so maybe they sell it where i live


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 21, 2007)

updates? cheap 150hps at lowes or homedepot would work fine for that box or if you dont have those stores by you look on the net
1000bulbs.com   for 1


----------

